# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  «Χρηματοδότηση Επιχειρήσεων για τη δημιουργία......."

## 123456789

ΠΗΓΗ:Ναυτεμπορική.

Υπεγράφη από τον υπουργό Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών Ν. Χριστοδουλάκη και τον υπουργό Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών Χ. Βερελή η κοινή υπουργική απόφαση για τη προκήρυξη του Προγράμματος με τίτλο «Χρηματοδότηση Επιχειρήσεων για τη δημιουργία σημείων ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης» που αφορά στην ενίσχυση επιχειρήσεων για τη δημιουργία σημείων ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης (wireless hotspots) -το ταχύ και ασφαλές Ιντερνετ.

Η ανάπτυξη σημείων ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης σε χώρους (ξενοδοχεία, εστιατόρια, εμπορικά κέντρα, συνεδριακά κέντρα, αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις, αεροδρόμια, σιδηροδρομικοί σταθμοί, πανεπιστήμια και ιδιωτικά εκπαιδευτήρια, μουσεία ή αρχαιολογικοί χώροι) που συγκεντρώνουν σημαντικό αριθμό χρηστών/επισκεπτών αποτελεί μια από τις πλέον γοργά αναπτυσσόμενες διεθνείς πρακτικές. 

Ο συνολικός προϋπολογισμός των έργων που θα εγκριθούν προς επιχορήγηση ανέρχεται στα 20.000.000 ευρώ και αναμένεται να ενταχθούν περί τις 400 επιχειρήσεις, οι οποίες και ενισχύονται με βάση τον κανόνα deminimis με 50% για προτάσεις ύψους έως 200.000 ευρώ. Καταληκτική ημερομηνία υποβολής των προτάσεων ορίζεται η 30η Μαΐου 2004. 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες, αλλά και το απαραίτητο υποστηρικτικό υλικό του προγράμματος δίνεται στο διαδικτυακό τόπο της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας ΑΕ ( http://www.ktpae.gr ). Να σημειωθεί ότι η υποβολή των προτάσεων θα γίνει αποκλειστικά με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο. 

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/static/ ... 878155.htm

----------


## papashark

Να έβρισκα και τις πληροφορίες στην ΚτΠ....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Είναι κρίμα να μην μπορούμε να συμετάσχουμε, με αυτά τα 20.000.000 άραγε πόσες βίλες θα γίνουν ? Τουλάχιστον εμείς θα στήναμε ένα πολύ καλύτερο δίκτυο και με τα μισά (και πολά λέω) λεφτά...

Πραγματικά κρίμα αν αναλογιστεί κανείς που πάνε τα λεφτά αυτά  ::   ::   ::  ...

Δεν θέλω να με παρεξηγίσετε με την κΤπ αλλά νομίζω οτι πρέπει να το κυνιγήσουμε, δεν είναι οκ για 'μενα άλλοι να διαχειρίζονται το φάσμα που με τόσο κόπο διαχειριζόμαστε, δεν είναι οκ ενώ εδωπέρα έχουμε την απίστευτη τεχνογνωσία να αφίσουμε τον κάθε άσχετο κερδοσκόπο να στήσει ένα δίκτυο που θα μας καπελώνει και ταυτόχρωνα να φτιάξει την βίλα του.

Στην τελική μπορούμε να δικτυώσουμε τα μέρη αυτά (Πανεπιστήμια, μουσεία κλπ) μέσω του AWMN και ταυτόχρωνα με τα λευτά αυτά να ενισχύσουμε σημαντικά και το Backbone. Σκεφτείτε να έιναι διαθέσημα από οπουδέιποτε ασύρματα ...

Μα καλά ιδέα δεν έχουν για το κόστος ενός ασύρματου δικτύου ? πόσο πιά νομίζουν οτι κάνει ? Ολόκληρο το AWMN έχει αυτ΄τη στιγμή εξοπλισμό κόστους μερικών χιλιάδων ευρώ κι αυτοί μιλάνε για 20 μίρια !!!!  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Mick Καλώς ή κακώς έχει παρθεί η απόφαση της Γ.Σ. πάνω στο θέμα, και καλό είναι να μη συζητιέται άδικα έξω από αυτή.
Ελεύθερος ο καθείς που σκέφτεται αλλιώς πάνω σε αυτό να θέσει ξανά το ζήτημα.
Κατανοώ το σκεπτικό σου.. αλλά 1. όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια 2. κάλλιο γαϊδουρόδενε.. και πολλές ακόμα λαϊκές ρήσεις.

----------


## dti

Τα πιο πάνω αναφερόμενα χρηματοδοτούμενα έργα από την Ε.Ε. δεν έχουν *καμία* σχέση με τα έργα στα οποία είχε γίνει πρόταση να συμμετάσχουμε και καταψηφίστηκε από τη Γ.Σ.

Η χρηματοδότηση επιχειρήσεων για τη δημιουργία hotspots απευθύνεται κυρίως σε ιδιωτικές εταιρείες. Ετσι, δεν αποκλείεται να εμφανιστούν από το πουθενά κάποιες εταιρείες που περίμεναν τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο αυτά τα κίνητρα (πιθανότατα να είναι θυγατρικές των γνωστών telcos κινητής και σταθερής τηλεφωνίας) και θα αναλάβουν την εγκατάσταση, λειτουργία και διαχείριση αυτών των hotspots. 
Επειδή κατά 99% η διασύνδεση θα γίνεται με ενσύρματο τρόπο, δεν πρέπει να μας ανησυχεί κατ΄αρχήν η δημιουργία αυτών των hotspots , αφού καλώς ή κακώς εμείς δεν έχουμε φθάσει στο σημείο να κατέβουμε από τις ταράτσες στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. Αν όμως ξεκινήσουν υπηρεσίες παροχής ασύρματης πρόσβασης με 802.11 πρωτόκολλο οι εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας, τότε ναι πρέπει ν΄ανησυχούμε.

Η χρηματοδότηση έργων για την ανάπτυξη των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών και την ευαισθητοποίηση του κοινού (η περίφημη πρόσκληση 84 είναι κάτι άλλο και υπάρχει από τις αρχές Νοεμβρίου 2003), απευθύνεται σε φορείς του Δημοσίου, Οργανισμούς Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, Ερευνητικούς Φορείς, κλπ. Εκεί *είχαμε* τη δυνατότητα να συμμετέχουμε, συνεργαζόμενοι με κάποιον κύριο φορέα υλοποίησης.
Μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσουμε όμως κάποια πράγματα, θα είμαστε θεατές των εξελίξεων...

Αλήθεια θεωρείτε ηθικό να συμμετέχουν κάποια μέλη μας σε αυτές τις εταιρείες που θα χρηματοδοτηθούν, ειδικά όταν έχουν εκφράσει την αντίρρησή τους ή ψηφίσει κατά της συμμετοχής του Συλλόγου, *γενικά* σ΄αυτά τα έργα;

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Η χρηματοδότηση έργων για την ανάπτυξη των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών και την ευαισθητοποίηση του κοινού (η περίφημη πρόσκληση 84 είναι κάτι άλλο και υπάρχει από τις αρχές Νοεμβρίου 2003), απευθύνεται σε φορείς του Δημοσίου, Οργανισμούς Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, Ερευνητικούς Φορείς, κλπ. Εκεί *είχαμε* τη δυνατότητα να συμμετέχουμε, συνεργαζόμενοι με κάποιον κύριο φορέα υλοποίησης.
> Μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσουμε όμως κάποια πράγματα, θα είμαστε θεατές των εξελίξεων...


Και θα τα τσέπωνε ο φορέας ενώ εμείς θα κάναμε όλη τη δουλειά ή θα μας επέβαλε διάφορα ή τεσπά δεν θα μπορούσαμε να δουλέψουμε όπως θέλαμε, άσε που ο φορέας μπορεί να μην μας επέλεγε και τελευταία στιγμή να το αναλάμβανε το έργο κανένα "κολητάρι" ή να έβγαζε μετά οτι "α κοιτάξτε εδωπέρα τι κάναμε", να δουλεύαμε δηλαδή για την προβολή του εκάστωτε φορέα (όταν λέω φορέας αναφέρομαι κυρίως στους Δήμους κι όχι σε κανα πανεπιστήμιο κλπ, εκεί οι άνθρωποι τουλάχιστον σέβονται κάποια πράγματα). Γενικώς όταν μπαίνουν στη μέση άλλοι δεν είναι καλό, θα προτιμούσα η ΚτΠ να αποδεχθεί την πραγματικότητα οτι είμαστε ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ασύρματα κι ελεύθερα δίκτυα και μία από τις ποιό ενεργές κοινότητες (δεν είπα το μεγαλύτερο ούτε το καλύτερο) και τέσπα έχουμε κάποιο επίπεδο εξειδήκευσης και να μας βοηθήσει άμεσα χωρίς να κολάμε σε γραφειοκρατικές χαζομάρες, ή μας εμπιστεύονται ή δεν μας εμπιστεύονται. Να ήταν ξεκάθαροι με εμάς εξάλου δεν έχουν να χάσουν τίποτα ούτε αυτοί ούτε εμείς. Τι να κάνουμε αυτό δεν το έχει προβλέψει καμία διάταξη αλλά υπάρχει. ΑΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΤΥΠΙΣΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ως πότε στην ελλάδα θα κάνουν κουμάντο οι εταιρείες στις τηλεπικοινωνίες κλπ εις βάρος μας ? (βλέπε ΟΤΕ) γιατί να ενισχύουν αυτούς που θα τους εκθέσουν και θα καταχρασθούν την εμπιστοσύνη και τα χρήματά τους ? ως πότε θα πληρώνουμε την διαφημιστική καμπάνια τους ? αμάν πια με την γραφειοκρατία, η ΚτΠ μπορεί να κάνει τη διαφορά γμτ, για τους πολίτες δουλεύει όχι για τις εταιρίες.




> Αλήθεια θεωρείτε ηθικό να συμμετέχουν κάποια μέλη μας σε αυτές τις εταιρείες που θα χρηματοδοτηθούν, ειδικά όταν έχουν εκφράσει την αντίρρησή τους ή ψηφίσει κατά της συμμετοχής του Συλλόγου, *γενικά* σ΄αυτά τα έργα;


Αν βοηθάνε στο AWMN, κανένας δεν τους εμποδίζει να είναι κι επαγγελματίες. Εξάλου σκέψου αυτούς που έχουν διαβάσει το forum, έχουν έρθει στις συναντήσεις καμιά φορά αλλά ούτε στίγμα στην NodeDB δεν βάλαν και παρόλο του ότι πήραν πολά δεν δώσαν τίποτα (αυτούς δεν τους χαρακτηρίζω ανήθικους αλλά αποτυχημένους και μίζερους, είχαν την ευκαιρία να απολαύσουν τη γνώση κι επέλεξαν να πουλίσουν και τη λίγη που απέκτησαν). Σίγουρα δεν είναι και οτι ηθικότερο βέβαια αφού έτσι φαίνεται για μερικούς από αυτούς οτι ο στόχος τους δεν ήταν να προσφέρουν πραγματικά στο AWMN αλλά να βγάλουν φράγκα. Όσο για το αν ψηφίσαν έτσι στη συνέλευση πιστεύω οτι οι περισσότεροι εκειπέρα ψήφισαν από αμφιβολία, φόβο κι αγανάκτηση αυτό που ψήφισαν λόγω του κλίματος που υπήρχε, εξάλου δεν είχαν και πολύ χρόνο να το σκεφτούν ούτε ήξεραν το υπόβαθρο, ούτε είχαν χρόνο να το συζητίσουν. Δαμιανέ εδωπέρα το κάνουμε γιατί το γουστάρουμε ούτε πατέντα μας είναι ούτε copywright ούτε είμαστε οι μόνοι που δικαιούμαστε να φτιάχνουμε ασύρματα δίκτυα. Η αγορά είναι αγορά κι εμείς είμαστε εμείς  :: 

Υ.Γ. Αλήθεια αντί να μας διαβάζουν μόνο θα γράψουν και τίποτα ? (ξέρουν αυτοί) ένας σοβαρός διάλογος θα έχει πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα κι έχουν δίξει οτι είναι συζητίσιμοι.

----------


## papashark

> Αλήθεια θεωρείτε ηθικό να συμμετέχουν κάποια μέλη μας σε αυτές τις εταιρείες που θα χρηματοδοτηθούν, ειδικά όταν έχουν εκφράσει την αντίρρησή τους ή ψηφίσει κατά της συμμετοχής του Συλλόγου, *γενικά* σ΄αυτά τα έργα;


?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?

Ακόμα να καταλάβεις ?

Τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο ?

Θα περάσεις από το κορόιδεμα στις απειλές σε λίγο ?

----------


## dti

Νίκο μη ξεχνάς οτι οποιοδήποτε χρηματοδοτούμενο έργο από την Ε.Ε. έχει σκοπό την επίτευξη κέρδους... Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η σκληρή πραγματικότητα και μας το έχουν τονίσει όσοι κατά καιρούς είδαμε και συζητήσαμε μαζί τους. 

Σχετικά με την πιθανότητα να μας "ρίξουν" κάποιοι φορείς *αν* μας επέλεγαν για να συνεργαστούμε, πιστεύω οτι δεν θα υπήρχε τέτοια περίπτωση τουλάχιστον όπου πίσω από τα έργα αυτά ήταν η ίδια η ΚτΠ. Και υπήρχαν (υπάρχουν) τέτοια έργα που ουσιαστικά γίνονται επειδή υπάρχουμε εμείς για να τα υποστηρίξουμε (και παράλληλα να μας υποστηρίξουν / βοηθήσουν με νομότυπο τρόπο). 
Τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα έργα θα γίνονταν με φορείς που έχουμε ήδη συνεργασία (π.χ. Πολυτεχνείο, Δημόκριτος κλπ.)...
Το σημαντικότερο κέρδος που θα είχαμε σαν Σύλλογος και δίκτυο θα ήταν οτι θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε κάποιον έλεγχο της κατάστασης και τη δυνατότητα ανάπτυξης του δικτύου σε δύσκολες περιοχές συνεργαζόμενοι με διάφορους φορείς που θα μας έβλεπαν με καλό μάτι.
Να δούμε τί θα γίνει τώρα σε λίγους μήνες όταν θα αρχίσουν να εμφανίζονται τα πρώτα beacons από διάφορα δημοτικά ασύρματα δίκτυα...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Αλήθεια θεωρείτε ηθικό να συμμετέχουν κάποια μέλη μας σε αυτές τις εταιρείες που θα χρηματοδοτηθούν, ειδικά όταν έχουν εκφράσει την αντίρρησή τους ή ψηφίσει κατά της συμμετοχής του Συλλόγου, *γενικά* σ΄αυτά τα έργα;
> 
> 
> ?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?
> 
> Ακόμα να καταλάβεις ?
> 
> Τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο ?


Μόνο ένας τυφλός δεν βλέπει τη σχέση, ειδικά όταν γνωρίζει πρόσωπα και πράγματα. 




> Θα περάσεις από το κορόιδεμα στις απειλές σε λίγο ?


Αλλοι συνηθίζουν κάτι τέτοια...
Αλλοι έχουν λιμανίσια συμπεριφορά κάθε τρεις και λίγο...
Αλλοι χρησιμοποιούν βαριές κουβέντες...

Και για να μην χαλάσει ο διάλογος στο συγκεκριμένο topic, ας συμφωνήσουμε οτι διαφωνούμε εμείς οι δυό και μετά από την απάντησή σου σ΄αυτό το μήνυμά μου ας μη δώσουμε συνέχεια, σχολιάζοντας ο ένας τις απόψεις του άλλου.

----------


## papashark

Σε αυτά που λες Δαμιανέ, η διαφορά μας είναι ότι η λιμανίσια συμπεριφορά μου είναι εναντίων ατόμων μεμονομένα, που ουδέποτε φοβήθηκα να πω αυτό που σκέπτομαι σε αντίθεση με εσένα.

Εσύ όμως έχεις λυδωρήσει και κατηγορίσει ολόκληρο το σώμα της Γ.Σ. και δεν χάνεις ευκαιρία όχι μόνο να κριτικάρεις την απόφαση της ΓΣ αλλά να κοροϊδέψεις τον κόσμο που πήρε την απόφαση.

Στο έχω ξαναπεί, εάν δεν σου αρέσει κάνε το AWMN AE/EΠΕ και παίξε μπάλα μόνος σου χωρίς τα "φραπόγαλα".

Η Γ.Σ. αποφάσισε, εσύ απλά κινήσε αντίθετα με την απόφαση της με το να την λοιδωρείς.

----------


## BaCkOs

Ας περάσουμε σε κάτι άλλο.. 
Αυτό το πρόγραμμα είναι για να δίνεται πρόσβαση .. (δωρεάν αν θυμάμαι ) σε όσους πέφτουν μέσα στο hotspot και μάλιστα με μεγάλες ταχύτητες (μεγάλη ταχύτητα για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα είναι μια dsl lol ) 
Ι επιδότηση αν θυμάμαι είναι για 2 χρόνια (δεν θυμάμαι αν περιλαμβάνει και το κόστος για την σύνδεση (dsl , leased-line κλπ κλπ ) και προϋποθέτει ότι μετά το πέρας αυτού του χρόνου πρέπει να συνεχίσεις εσύ να παρέχεις αυτές τις υπηρεσίες
(αυτά πρέπει να είναι πάνω κάτω.. όταν κοιτούσα κάτι φυλλάδια πριν καιρό (δεν έχω καλή μνήμη όμως ) 

όμως εσείς γιατί μαλώνετε πάλι ?? 
ο καθένας έχει ένα όνειρο .. είναι ανάγκη να μαλώνετε ?
από την στιγμή που είπατε ΟΧΙ σαν awmn δεν θα κάνετε τίποτα.. αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούσαν ΟΛΟΙ όσοι είναι στο awmn να κάνουν οτιδήποτε θέλουν μεμονωμένα (η και ομαδικά όταν δεν φέρουν τον τίτλο awmn )


ps : πάλι ασυναρτησίες γράφω αλλά μόλις ξύπνησα

----------


## racer

dti, papashark:
Εξακολουθείτε να τσακόνεστε για θέματα που όλοι οι υπόλιποι θεορούνε τελειομένα. Παρακαλώ να μήν μετατρέψετε και αυτό το thread σε flame.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dti

> Ας περάσουμε σε κάτι άλλο.. 
> Αυτό το πρόγραμμα είναι για να δίνεται πρόσβαση .. (δωρεάν αν θυμάμαι ) σε όσους πέφτουν μέσα στο hotspot και μάλιστα με μεγάλες ταχύτητες (μεγάλη ταχύτητα για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα είναι μια dsl lol ) 
> Ι επιδότηση αν θυμάμαι είναι για 2 χρόνια (δεν θυμάμαι αν περιλαμβάνει και το κόστος για την σύνδεση (dsl , leased-line κλπ κλπ ) και προϋποθέτει ότι μετά το πέρας αυτού του χρόνου πρέπει να συνεχίσεις εσύ να παρέχεις αυτές τις υπηρεσίες


Αν ισχύουν όσα μας είχαν πει πριν από 7-8 μήνες περίπου, θα χρηματοδοτείται για 2 χρόνια η ευρυζωνική σύνδεση (adsl, LMDS, ή sat internet όπου δεν υπάρχει adsl & LMDS) καθώς επίσης ο εξοπλισμός και το λογισμικό. 
Θα πρέπει η επιχείρηση να υποβάλλει μελέτη σκοπιμότητας όπου θα αποδεικνύει οτι θα είναι βιώσιμη (δηλαδή επικερδής) η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία μετά τα 2 χρόνια (που θα σταματήσει η επιδότηση).

----------


## dti

> ο καθένας έχει ένα όνειρο .. είναι ανάγκη να μαλώνετε ?
> από την στιγμή που είπατε ΟΧΙ σαν awmn δεν θα κάνετε τίποτα.. αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούσαν ΟΛΟΙ όσοι είναι στο awmn να κάνουν οτιδήποτε θέλουν μεμονωμένα (η και ομαδικά όταν δεν φέρουν τον τίτλο awmn )


Μεμονωμένα φυσικά μπορεί να κάνει όποιος θέλει ότι θέλει. Αν μάλιστα δεν πάει να βγάλει κέρδος από αυτή την υπόθεση και είναι στην Αθήνα, ίσως να μπορέσει να εξυπηρετήσει και το awmn κιόλας.


Ανεξάρτητα από όλα τα παραπάνω, να περιμένουμε λοιπόν ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ αλλαγή του κανονισμού στα 2.4 GHz από την ΕΕΤΤ.
Ελπίζω εκεί να θέλουμε να συμμετέχουμε στην όποια διαβούλευση γίνει (*αν* μας καλέσουν).

----------


## papashark

Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζετε αλλαγή του κανονισμού που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς για να λειτουργήσουν τα hot spots....

----------


## papashark

> όμως εσείς γιατί μαλώνετε πάλι ?? 
> ο καθένας έχει ένα όνειρο .. είναι ανάγκη να μαλώνετε ?
> από την στιγμή που είπατε ΟΧΙ σαν awmn δεν θα κάνετε τίποτα.. αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούσαν ΟΛΟΙ όσοι είναι στο awmn να κάνουν οτιδήποτε θέλουν μεμονωμένα (η και ομαδικά όταν δεν φέρουν τον τίτλο awmn )


Όντως BaCkOs, ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να πάει να πάρει οποιαδήποτε χρηματοδότηση θέλει, και ανεξάρτητα από το awmn να στήσει ότι τραβάει η ψυχή του.

Όμως ενοχλούμαι, και προκαλούμαι από την συνεχή αναφορά για το έκανε δεν έκανε καλά η ΓΣ για την απόφαση που πήρε, είναι ηθικό ή όχι το τι θα κάνουν τα μέλη, αποφάσισε η ΓΣ για αυτά τα προγράμματα ή για άλλα, στρουθομαλίζουμε ή όχι, μας αφορά το πρόγραμμα 84 ή δεν μας αφορά, και την γενική αναφορά στο θέμα.

Όπως πολύ σωστά είπε η jismy παραπάνω, το θέμα έχει κλείσει με απόφαση της ΓΣ, και το θεωρώ προσβλητικό προς το σώμα της ΓΣ και εμένα σαν μέλος με ενοχλεί, αυτή η συμπεριφορά με την συνεχή αναφορά και κριτική στο θέμα.

Κάποτε πρέπει να τελειώση αυτή η ιστορία, οι ψηφοφορίες τελείωσαν.....

----------


## dti

Υπενθυμίζω οτι ο κανονισμός της ΕΕΤΤ προβλέπει οτι πρέπει να γίνεται "ιδία χρήση" και ζεύξη σημείου προς σημείο ενώ απαγορεύει τη διασύνδεση με δημόσια δίκτυα (κάπου στις οδηγίες αναφέρει σαν Δημόσιο Δίκτυο το Internet).

Ολα τα παραπάνω δεν ισχύουν στα hotspots τα οποία εφόσον χρηματοδοτηθούν θα πρέπει να αποφέρουν κέρδη, άρα μιλάμε για εμπορική εκμετάλλευση και παροχή υπηρεσίας επί πληρωμή (που επίσης δεν προβλέπεται από τον κανονισμό).
Και για να μην πει κανείς οτι τα hotspots θα είναι σε περίκλειστους χώρους μόνο, να προσθέσω οτι πέρυσι μας είχαν πει οτι προβλέπεται να είναι και σε ανοικτούς χώρους, γενικά όπου υπάρχει η δυνατότητα καθημένων.

----------


## dti

Εχω ξαναγράψει οτι η απόφαση της Γ.Σ. περί μη συμμετοχής μας σε χρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα της ΚτΠ είναι σεβαστή.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι το θέμα δεν πρέπει να επανεξετασθεί στο μέλλον αν οι εξελίξεις το απαιτούν.
Η απόφαση που πάρθηκε εν θερμώ και χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί ουσιαστικός διάλογος* και πλήρης ενημέρωση για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν σημαίνει οτι κανείς δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να ασκεί κριτική για τη συγκεκριμένη απόφαση, όταν μάλιστα όλα δείχνουν οτι οι υπόλοιπες κοινότητες ανά την Ελλάδα κινούνται διαφορετικά από το awmn και έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να συμμετέχουν σε αυτά τα προγράμματα, αξιοποιώντας την ευκαιρία.

* Υπενθυμίζω οτι το θέμα της συμμετοχής μας ή όχι τέθηκε ενώ συζητούσαμε άλλο θέμα και αρχικά δεν είχε συμπεριληφθεί στα θέματα της Γ.Σ.

----------


## BaCkOs

> όταν μάλιστα όλα δείχνουν οτι οι υπόλοιπες κοινότητες ανά την Ελλάδα κινούνται διαφορετικά από το awmn και έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να συμμετέχουν σε αυτά τα προγράμματα, αξιοποιώντας την ευκαιρία.


Θα μπορούσες μήπως να μας πεις ποιες είναι αυτές οι κοινότητες ?? 
Γιατί για έναν περίεργο λόγο δεν έχω ακούσει κανένα , εκτός από κάποιες φήμες.. 
(ποιος ο λόγος να μην είναι γνωστά ??? )






> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι το θέμα δεν πρέπει να επανεξετασθεί στο μέλλον αν οι εξελίξεις το απαιτούν.


Άνοιξε ένα νέο θέμα.. κάνε μια σωστή ανάλυση για τα υπέρ και τα κατά.. 
να ακουστούν και οι άλλες απόψεις (σωστά διατυπωμένες και όχι σε στιλ επίθεσης εναντίον σου η εναντίον όσων δεν συμφωνούν ) και μετά σε κάποια άλλη ΓΣ κατεβάζεις πρόταση … κλπ κλπ 

δεν νομίζω να έχει κανείς εδώ μέσα αντίρρηση στο να υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο θέμα.. ? 
αντιθέτως σχεδόν όλοι είναι έχουν αντίρρηση να βλέπουν να γίνονται μίνι καβγαδάκια

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
>  όταν μάλιστα όλα δείχνουν οτι οι υπόλοιπες κοινότητες ανά την Ελλάδα κινούνται διαφορετικά από το awmn και έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να συμμετέχουν σε αυτά τα προγράμματα, αξιοποιώντας την ευκαιρία.
> 
> 
> Θα μπορούσες μήπως να μας πεις ποιες είναι αυτές οι κοινότητες ?? 
> Γιατί για έναν περίεργο λόγο δεν έχω ακούσει κανένα , εκτός από κάποιες φήμες.. 
> (ποιος ο λόγος να μην είναι γνωστά ??? )



Εχει ήδη κατατεθεί πρόταση από το Πανεπιστήμιο Μακεδονίας σε συνεργασία με το twmn για τη δημιουργία 2 roadshows (ένα σε μόνιμη βάση σε εμπορικό κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης κι ένα περιφερόμενο σε διάφορες πόλεις της Β. Ελλάδας). Παράλληλα υπάρχουν ήδη επιστολές του twmn για συνεργασία με διάφορους τοπικούς φορείς (κυρίως Δήμους) για τη διασύνδεση δημόσιων υπηρεσιών τους (ΚΕΠ, κλπ.).
Καλύτερα όμως να τα γράψουν οι ίδιοι δίνοντας ίσως περισσότερες πληροφορίες. 





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
>  Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι το θέμα δεν πρέπει να επανεξετασθεί στο μέλλον αν οι εξελίξεις το απαιτούν. 
> 
> 
> Άνοιξε ένα νέο θέμα.. κάνε μια σωστή ανάλυση για τα υπέρ και τα κατά.. 
> να ακουστούν και οι άλλες απόψεις (σωστά διατυπωμένες και όχι σε στιλ επίθεσης εναντίον σου η εναντίον όσων δεν συμφωνούν ) και μετά σε κάποια άλλη ΓΣ κατεβάζεις πρόταση … κλπ κλπ 
> 
> δεν νομίζω να έχει κανείς εδώ μέσα αντίρρηση στο να υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο θέμα.. ? 
> αντιθέτως σχεδόν όλοι είναι έχουν αντίρρηση να βλέπουν να γίνονται μίνι καβγαδάκια


Εχω κατ΄επανάληψη γράψει τις θέσεις μου και είμαι πρόθυμος να αναλύσω διεξοδικά γιατί πρέπει το awmn να δώσει το παρόν σ' αυτή την προσπάθεια που γίνεται για την ευαισθητοποίηση του κοινού. 
Περιμένω όμως να κάνει το πρώτο βήμα κάποιος άλλος.
Απλά να προσθέσω κάτι που πρέπει όλοι να γνωρίζουν. 
Σε σημερινή συνάντηση στο ΕΔΕΤ, στα πλαίσια της Ομάδας Εργασίας ΣΤ2 (O ρόλος των ευέλικτων ασυρματικών δικτύων στην Επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα) του ebusinessforum, είχαμε την ευκαιρία να συζητήσουμε για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με τους συντονιστές της συγκεκριμένης ομάδας εργασίας αλλά κυρίως με τους συναδέλφους από το twmn και το patraswireless που ήρθαν στην Αθήνα ανταποκρινόμενοι στη σχετική πρόσκληση. 
Διεφάνη οτι *όλοι* είναι πρόθυμοι να συμμετέχουν σε προγράμματα ευαισθητοποίησης του κοινού στη χρήση ευρυζωνικών δικτύων, πολύ απλά γιατί *όλοι* συμφώνησαν οτι είναι προτιμότερο να *προλάβουμε* τον κάθε άσχετο με το wi-fi, από το να πάει να στήσει εξοπλισμό που θα μας δημιουργήσει χειρότερα προβλήματα με το θόρυβο. Εκπαιδεύοντάς τον όσο το δυνατόν σωστότερα, παρέχοντάς του κάποιες, από τις γνώσεις που αποκτήσαμε όλο αυτό τον καιρό ασχολούμενοι με το wi-fi, θα κερδίσουμε διπλά:
- Λιγότερος θόρυβος με συνειδητοποιημένους χρήστες
- Πυκνότερο δίκτυο, αφού πιθανόν κάποιους να τους εντάξουμε τελικά στο δίκτυό μας.

Θα ήθελα όμως να γράψουν δημόσια τη θέση τους για το θέμα αυτό και τα άλλα 2 μέλη του Δ.Σ. που συμμετείχαν στη συζήτηση.

----------


## MAuVE

> Εκπαιδεύοντάς τον όσο το δυνατόν σωστότερα, παρέχοντάς του κάποιες, από τις γνώσεις που αποκτήσαμε όλο αυτό τον καιρό ασχολούμενοι με το wi-fi, θα κερδίσουμε διπλά:
> - Λιγότερος θόρυβος με συνειδητοποιημένους χρήστες
> - Πυκνότερο δίκτυο, αφού πιθανόν κάποιους να τους εντάξουμε τελικά στο δίκτυό μας.


Να δώσω ένα απλό παράδειγμα, για να το εμπεδώσετε καλύτερα.

Οταν πας στον κινηματογράφο και ο άλλος έχει πιάσει τρία καθίσματα, του λες :
_"Συγνώμη κύριε, παίρνετε το μπουφάν σας και τα γαριδάκια σας στα πόδια σας, να καθίσουμε και εμείς"_

Αυτός τα παίρνει και κάθεσαι με το/τη φίλο/φίλη σου.

Με αυτό τον πολύ απλό τρόπο, μπορείς σε μία αίθουσα 250 ατόμων να χωρέσεις εώς και τους 120.000 θεατές του ΟΑΚΑ.

Πως δεν το είχα σκεφθεί ;

Θα στείλω αύριο e-mail στον Αθήνα 2004 να τους πω να μην ανησυχούν για το στέγαστρο Calatrava.
Με λίγη εκπαίδευση του κόσμου, μπορούν να κάνουν τις τελετές έναρξης και λήξης στο παρακείμενο multiplex.

----------


## Achille

dti επειδή πέφτεις συνέχεια στο ίδιο σφάλμα, πρώτα θα πρέπει να ενημερώσετε το Δ.Σ. για τις επαφές που έχετε εξ ονόματός του, και μετά να βγαίνετε δημόσια και να λέτε διάφορα για τις επαφές αυτές.

----------


## papashark

> Η απόφαση που πάρθηκε εν θερμώ και χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί ουσιαστικός διάλογος* και πλήρης ενημέρωση για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν σημαίνει οτι κανείς δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να ασκεί κριτική για τη συγκεκριμένη απόφαση, όταν μάλιστα όλα δείχνουν οτι οι υπόλοιπες κοινότητες ανά την Ελλάδα κινούνται διαφορετικά από το awmn και έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να συμμετέχουν σε αυτά τα προγράμματα, αξιοποιώντας την ευκαιρία.
> 
> * Υπενθυμίζω οτι το θέμα της συμμετοχής μας ή όχι τέθηκε ενώ συζητούσαμε άλλο θέμα και αρχικά δεν είχε συμπεριληφθεί στα θέματα της Γ.Σ.



Οταν καταλάβεις γιατί ο κόσμος πήρε αυτή την απόφαση, τότε ίσως μια μέρα το awmn να συμμετάσχει σε τέτοια προγράμματα.

Όσο όμως δεν το καταλαβαίνεις και δεν αλλάζεις τακτική, τότε δεν πρόκειτε να πειστεί ο κόσμος όσο είσαι μέσα στην διοίκηση να δεχτεί να συμμετάσχει ο σύλλογος σε τέτοια προγράμματα.

Ειδικά με προσεγγίσεις του στυλ "επαγγελματίες να εργάζονται εργολαβικά για το awmn" και με απειλές για καταμερισμό ευθυνών σε όσους διαφώνησαν με εσένα, φέρνεις ακριβώς το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## dti

> dti επειδή πέφτεις συνέχεια στο ίδιο σφάλμα, πρώτα θα πρέπει να ενημερώσετε το Δ.Σ. για τις επαφές που έχετε εξ ονόματός του, και μετά να βγαίνετε δημόσια και να λέτε διάφορα για τις επαφές αυτές.


Υπέθεσα οτι θα είχατε ήδη ενημερωθεί από τους υπολοίπους. 
Δεν πήγαμε κάπου κρυφά και έχουν περάσει ήδη κάποιες ώρες από το απόγευμα...
Αλλωστε, ίσως να έχει γραφεί ήδη κάτι και στα fora των 2 άλλων κοινοτήτων που εκπροσωπήθηκαν, καθώς και στου Ηρακλείου που έστειλε με email τις θέσεις του (οι οποίες παρεμπιπτόντως ήταν σχεδόν ταυτόσημες με τις θέσεις των υπολοίπων ασυρμάτων κοινοτήτων).

Γιατί ενοχλεί η διαφάνεια;

----------


## dti

> Όσο όμως δεν το καταλαβαίνεις και δεν αλλάζεις τακτική, τότε δεν πρόκειτε να πειστεί ο κόσμος *όσο είσαι μέσα στην διοίκηση* να δεχτεί να συμμετάσχει ο σύλλογος σε τέτοια προγράμματα.


Να λοιπόν πού είναι το πρόβλημα. 
Μην ξεχνάς όμως οτι κάποια μέλη με τίμησαν με την ψήφο τους και οφείλεις να σεβαστείς την επιλογή τους.

----------


## Achille

> Υπέθεσα οτι θα είχατε ήδη ενημερωθεί από τους υπολοίπους. 
> Δεν πήγαμε κάπου κρυφά και έχουν περάσει ήδη κάποιες ώρες από το απόγευμα...


Και επομένως τι; Συγκαλέσαμε μήπως Δ.Σ. και δεν το έμαθα;
Δεν νομίζεις ότι πρώτα έπρεπε να ενημερωθούν τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του Δ.Σ.;
Σαν Δαμιανός ήσουν εκεί ή σαν εκπρόσωπος του AWMN;

Για να μάθω εγώ τι έγινε δηλαδή, πρέπει να το διαβάσω στο forum μας ή στο forum της Θεσσαλονίκης;

Να σου πω τι έγινε. Με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο Lewis και με ενημέρωσε, γιατί εσείς δεν φροντίσατε να στείλετε ένα email να μας πείτε τι συζητήσατε. Αντίθετα βγήκες εσύ και έκανες ανακοινώσεις στο forum.




> Γιατί ενοχλεί η διαφάνεια;


Η ασυννενοησία ενοχλεί, όχι η διαφάνεια.

----------


## dti

> Σαν Δαμιανός ήσουν εκεί ή σαν εκπρόσωπος του AWMN;


Και σαν τα 2 ήμουν εκεί. Υπήρξε πρόσκληση τόσο προς το Δ.Σ. όσο και προσωπική (όσο και να σου φαίνεται περίεργο υπήρξε και άλλη προσωπική πρόσκληση μέλους του Συλλόγου που δεν ήταν σε καμία διοικητική θέση ποτέ).
Ατομικά, είχα δηλώσει συμμετοχή στη συγκεκριμένη ομάδα πριν την πρόσκληση ως Δ.Σ. γιατί έκρινα οτι είναι χρήσιμο να έχω πληροφόρηση για το τί σχεδιάζεται ή προτείνεται από τις εταιρείες όσον αφορά την πιθανότητα εμπορικής χρήσης του wi-fi.




> Η ασυννενοησία ενοχλεί, όχι η διαφάνεια.


Εγώ όταν θέλω να μάθω κάτι, ρωτώ, παίρνω τηλέφωνο.
Αν εσύ θεωρείς οτι υπάρχει ασυνεννοησία για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, εγώ τί να πώ για το οτι δεν σχολίαστηκε από κανέναν η συγκεκριμένη πρόσκληση που εστάλη με email αρκετές μέρες πριν και φυσικά οι όποιες συνεννοήσεις έγιναν, έγιναν προφορικά αγνοώντας αν τελικά θα παραστείς ή όχι.

----------


## Achille

> Και σαν τα 2 ήμουν εκεί. Υπήρξε πρόσκληση τόσο προς το Δ.Σ. όσο και προσωπική (όσο και να σου φαίνεται περίεργο υπήρξε και άλλη προσωπική πρόσκληση μέλους του Συλλόγου που δεν ήταν σε καμία διοικητική θέση ποτέ).


Καλά εντάξει...




> Εγώ όταν θέλω να μάθω κάτι, ρωτώ, παίρνω τηλέφωνο.


Εγώ πάλι όταν στέλνουμε κάποιον εκπρόσωπο κάπου, περιμένω να αναφέρει τουλάχιστον με email τι έγινε, και όχι να ψάχνω εγώ να τον βρω στο τηλέφωνο (που είναι και συνέχεια αφόρτιστο) να μου πει τι έγινε.




> Αν εσύ θεωρείς οτι υπάρχει ασυνεννοησία για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, εγώ τί να πώ για το οτι δεν σχολίαστηκε από κανέναν η συγκεκριμένη πρόσκληση που εστάλη με email αρκετές μέρες πριν και φυσικά οι όποιες συνεννοήσεις έγιναν, έγιναν προφορικά αγνοώντας αν τελικά θα παραστείς ή όχι.


Δεν κατάλαβα γρι.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Και σαν τα 2 ήμουν εκεί. Υπήρξε πρόσκληση τόσο προς το Δ.Σ. όσο και προσωπική (όσο και να σου φαίνεται περίεργο υπήρξε και άλλη προσωπική πρόσκληση μέλους του Συλλόγου που δεν ήταν σε καμία διοικητική θέση ποτέ).
> 
> 
> Καλά εντάξει...


Και για την ακρίβεια εκτός από μένα, ήταν ακόμη 2 τα άτομα - ιδρυτικά μέλη του awmn- που κλήθηκαν να συμμετάσχουν ατομικά, προφανώς λόγω της επαγγελματικής τους ιδιότητας αλλά και προσφοράς στην ιδέα των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Εγώ όταν θέλω να μάθω κάτι, ρωτώ, παίρνω τηλέφωνο.
> 
> 
> Εγώ πάλι όταν στέλνουμε κάποιον εκπρόσωπο κάπου, περιμένω να αναφέρει τουλάχιστον με email τι έγινε, και όχι να ψάχνω εγώ να τον βρω στο τηλέφωνο (που είναι και συνέχεια αφόρτιστο) να μου πει τι έγινε.


Γύρισα στο σπίτι μου γύρω στις 10:30 μ.μ. λείποντας από το πρωί. Μπορείς να δεις τί ώρα μπήκα χθες στο forum. Θεωρώ δικαίωμά μου να διαχειρίζομαι τον χρόνο μου όπως βολεύει εμένα κι όχι όπως βολεύει εσένα. Ούτως ή άλλως ενημέρωση και διάλογος συνολικά για τα θέματα που συζητήθηκαν πρέπει να γίνει σε συνεδρίαση του Δ.Σ. καθώς υπάρχουν αρκετά ακόμη που πρέπει να συζητηθούν.





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Αν εσύ θεωρείς οτι υπάρχει ασυνεννοησία για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, εγώ τί να πώ για το οτι δεν σχολίαστηκε από κανέναν η συγκεκριμένη πρόσκληση που εστάλη με email αρκετές μέρες πριν και φυσικά οι όποιες συνεννοήσεις έγιναν, έγιναν προφορικά αγνοώντας αν τελικά θα παραστείς ή όχι.
> 
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα γρι.


Εκείνο που μπορεί εύκολα να καταλάβει κάποιος είναι οτι όταν υπάρχει προκατάληψη μόνο θετικά αποτελέσματα δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε.

----------


## papashark

> Όσο όμως δεν το καταλαβαίνεις και δεν αλλάζεις τακτική, τότε δεν πρόκειτε να πειστεί ο κόσμος *όσο είσαι μέσα στην διοίκηση* να δεχτεί να συμμετάσχει ο σύλλογος σε τέτοια προγράμματα.
> 
> 
> Να λοιπόν πού είναι το πρόβλημα. 
> Μην ξεχνάς όμως οτι κάποια μέλη με τίμησαν με την ψήφο τους και οφείλεις να σεβαστείς την επιλογή τους.



Mπράβο βρε Δαμιανέ, το έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα σου, μπράβο.

Βλέπω εξακολουθείς δε να εφαρμόζεις τις ίδιες τακτικές με πριν τις εκλογές, και άλλοι παράξενοι που γκρινιάζουν για ενημέρωση, πάλι το κινητό ξέμεινε απο μπαταρία....

Προφανώς δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις, και αφού δεν καταλαβαίνεις, καταδικάζεις με τον τρόπο σου την πορεία του συλλόγου....

----------


## ypolitis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

δεν καταλαβαίνω, γιατί απέχω αρκετά άπό την Αθήνα και δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω όλες τις απόψεις που έχουν διατυπωθεί, πέρα των ηλεκτρονικών, γιατί όλη αυτή η κόντρα. 

Αν επιθυμείτε να διαβάσετε μια άλλη γνώμη πολύ ευχαρίστως να την αναπτύξω.

Πέρα των διαδικαστικών και της ατομικής γνώμης και έκφρασης της μέσα από ένα συλλογικό όργανο σας ενώνουν πολύ περισσότερα, έχετε γνώσεις που αν τις διοχετεύσετε στα σωστά σημεία με τις σωστές κινήσεις θα μπορούμε να μιλάμε για ένα πραγματικό μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο ενωμένο με την περιφέρεια μέσω vlan και επεκτάσιμο ανάλογα με τον συγχρονισμό των εργασιών των δικτύων μεταξύ τους (Αθήνα - Περιφέρεια). Κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησαν πολλές μικρές κερδοφόρες εταιρίες.

Το AWMN ιδρύθηκε από μεράκι, κέφι και όρεξη για ενασχόληση με τους Η/Υ και τα δίκτυα (ενσύρματα και μη) απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει.
Κύριος σκοπός του είναι οι παραπάνω λόγοι και όχι η εμπορευσιμότητα της προσπάθειας.

Παρ' όλα αυτά όμως αυτά τα δυο αν και αντιφατικά μεταξύ τους (με κοινό σκοπό την πανελλήνια ανάπτυξη του δικτύου) μπορούν να μετεξελιχθούν σε ένα κοινό πόλο ανάπτυξης με κέρδη για τα hotspots (τα οποία θα επενδύονται στην επεκτασιμότητα του δικτύου με πιο πολύ δουλειά για τον ταμία του συλλόγου) σε στρατηγικά σημεία με δημιουργία νέων κόμβων, σύνδεση με μια γραμμή υψηλών ταχυτήτων προς το Internet, 2η γραμμή Internet υψηλής ταχύτητας για τη σύνδεση των πόλεων μεταξύ τους(χορηγία από τηλεπικοινωνιακό φορέα ο οποίος θα εξυπηρετεί και τον ftp server, web server, dns-domain σε ένα data room) έτσι ώστε και εμείς με το δικό μας λιθαράκι να κάνουμε το Internet φτηνότερο για όλους, και να αποκομίσουμε κάποια κέρδη για να τα επενδύσουμε στην αγορά νέων μηχανημάτων και συντήρηση των υπαρχόντων και ολοένα μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη.

Μην χάνετε τις ευκαιρίες, ιδρύστε μια εταιρία και εκμεταλλευθείτε τις γνώσεις, κερδίστε και επενδύστε για το καλό του δικτύου και κάντε τους άλλους να σας θαυμάζουν περισσότερο στο άκουσμα του ονόματος του δικτύου σας, όπως και τώρα.

Δεν είναι ουτοπία, μικροί στόχοι, υλοποιήσιμοι κι ένα πλάνο σε ένα βάθος χρόνου θα σας βάλουν σε μια ανοδική πορεία χωρίς γκρίνιες και υπαρξιακά προβλήματα.

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας να διαβάσετε μερικές υλοποιήσιμες σκέψεις μου.

----------


## Lewis

Εμείς θεωρήσαμε το meeting σοβαρό, και γιαυτό κατεβήκαμε 2 άτομα ιδίοις εξόδοις.
Πέραν του ότι συναντηθήκαμε και συζητήσαμε με "συναδέλφους", είχαμε την ευκαιρία να εκφράσουμε τις απόψεις μας και στους ανθρώπους του ΕΔΕΤ και του e-business forum.

Τώρα, το τι προέκυψε και το τι συζητήθηκε, ο καθένας το εκλαμβάνει κατά την γνώμη του. Κατά την δική μας γνώμη, υπήρξαν θετικά συμπεράσματα, και θα υπάρξουν και θετικά αποτελέσματα.

Για το θέμα των έργων, εμείς βάσει καταστατικού δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε εμπόριο, αλλά δεν μας εμποδίζει τίποτε να παρέχουμε υπηρεσίες.
Και κατά την γνώμη μας, πρέπει να τις προσφέρουμε, όχι μόνον για το οικονομικό (προσβλέποντας στην βιωσιμότητα του οργανισμού μας), αλλά και για να δημιουργήσουμε ευνοικές συνθήκες για την ανάπτυξη των Ασυρματικών Δικτύων.

Τι εννοώ; Εκεί που ο Δήμος Ανω Μικρόβαλτου θα πάει και θα πάρει τα μηχανάκια του 1w, και θα τα μπουμπουνίξει με Στέλλες 24άρες, παρεμβαίνουμε εμείς, και με μιά καλύτερη και σαφώς οικονομικότερη μελέτη του λέμε να χρησιμοποιήσει τον κατάλληλο για το περιβάλλον και τα ερτζιανά εξοπλισμό.
Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει τίποτε το αθέμιτο σε αυτό..

----------

